# Amberleah Progress on health



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah doing great with her Holistic supplements and food.
here few photo from before treatments and 4 months after. 

Old 









New









Old 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










New


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's amazing! She's so lucky to have such a caring Mom! I hope she continues to improve each day. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay, keep up the great work, Theresa!! Give Amberleah Lou Lou a hug for me! <3


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! How great is that! It's amazing how diet can affect everyone!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thats wonderful Theresa...she must feel so much better...I still have her on my prayer list....hugs to her ....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, I'm so happy to hear such good news!! I'm glad you let us know. I think about you guys & wonder how everythings going!! Way to go!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

What an amazing difference! I'm sure she must feel so much better now too. Really pleased for you


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so happy to hear your precious little girl is doing so well


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone, Amberleah does feel so much better, she doesn't itch and is more active than before.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo!

And the vet wanted to put her down! HA


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Theresa, I am so happy that Amberleah is doing so well. I know you are thrilled! Keep us posted.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> And the vet wanted to put her down! HA





lulu'smom said:


> Theresa, I am so happy that Amberleah is doing so well. I know you are thrilled! Keep us posted.


It is awesome, Everyday I seem new little hairs growing in. I am so Grateful to Christie for her help and getting me in touch of Kim.


----------

